# Pinging noise at the headset



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been riding a 565 for a little while now and this pining noise is getting worse. When I'm really cranking hard, it sounds like I have a troll riding shotgun on my stem ringing a tiny bell. One ring per every pedal stroke. I'm begining to think it's my rev limited 
I've read some threads about this on RBR but can't find them...anyway, what's the resolution.


----------



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

*Just noticed the same problem on my 585*

I just noticed the same problem on my 585 after riding this weekend. I thought that it was my front wheel, but I realized that it might be coming from someplace else. Only hear it when I am standing and riding hard on a climb. Any suggestions? I am gonna bring it to my LBS, but I would welcome any comments from others that have had the same problem.

I just have to ride my other bike now... 595


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I was stymied by a similar sound when I first built my 585 in 2006. Sounded sort of like you describe, but closer to a click.

After checking the usual suspects, I finally disassembled the headset, greased everything possible and reassembled it. Then I took the bars off the stem, greased the spacer, and the bar/stem interface.

Knock on wood, it's been silent ever since.


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

If the noise is only when you stand and you have more weight on front of bike. I would double check that the front skewer on the front wheel is really tight. I noticed on my 585 that if I only snug the skewer that when I stand their is a noise and when I make it tighter it goes away. It might not be your problem but it is a easy fix if it is.


----------



## ating (Jul 7, 2007)

I had the same problem. It was the spacers in the headset, my LBS did not install all of them. I put the others in and the noise stopped.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

ating said:


> I had the same problem. It was the spacers in the headset, my LBS did not install all of them. I put the others in and the noise stopped.


ating, are you talking about the very thin metal spacers that come with the headset? I'm having the same issue with my 565 over the past week, and do have one or two of those left over from the build. Thanks!


----------



## ating (Jul 7, 2007)

That's the ones, I put had to put all 6 in my headset to stop the noise. Sorry I used all that came with my 565 frame.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

I added a couple more of those very thin metal spacers in the headset that Ating talked about. Noise gone. Thanks for the recommendation, I would never have thought of that!!


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

Great my little stem riding, bell ringing troll is on EPO! 
This ping/click/tick got much worse over the weekend. The LBS tells me they didn't install all of the washers that came with the headset (good call ating) and they do not have any laying around the shop. Where can I get just the washers?


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Rickyracer - Try PM to Chas at LookUSA. He's on lots of the posts on the Look part of RBR, has been extremely helpful to lots of folks here. Also, if you have any other shops in your area that are Look dealers, you might try them. I thought I had a couple of the spacers left over from when I built up my 565, but couldn't find them. One of the Look dealer LBS's in my area sold me 3 of them that they had left over for a buck.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Why did Rickyracer's LBS not give him the unused washers when they did the installation? Perhaps they were sold to LookDave for a buck.


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey LookDave! I need my spacers back!


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Rickyracer said:


> Hey LookDave! I need my spacers back!


Not unless you've got bicycle fingerprints or DNA evidence tying them to your 565!!


----------

